# Update: ****er OJ Mayo signs with Mavericks



## Dissonance

> As team president of basketball operations Lon Babby mentioned Wednesday, "We're not sitting on our hands hoping."
> 
> The Suns would like nothing more than to see the Hornets not match the offer sheet signed by Eric Gordon, allowing him to relocate to Phoenix. The reality, however, is that by Saturday---if not sooner, Gordon will once again have a New Orleans address.
> 
> "We have a big expression in our office that says 'hope is not a plan'," continued Babby.
> 
> "We're hoping that they don't match. We're hoping that he comes to Phoenix. That's again, what he wants. We hope his wishes our accommodated. But if they decide to match, we'll move on and react accordingly."
> 
> Plan B for the Suns includes OJ Mayo, who is scheduled for a visit Friday. Mayo averaged 12.6 points per game in his fourth season in Memphis.


http://arizonasports.com/41/1558963/Suns-Plan-B-if-Hornets-match-offer-sheet


----------



## l0st1

*Re: OJ Mayo to visit Phoenix*

I like that they are making other plans. Problem is we can't do anything while we wait since we have our cap tied up in the Gordon offer. I didn't even realize we had enough cap room to sign Gordon, Dragic and Beasley isn't that like $30M combined? 

Little curious to see what Mayo is capable of when given a bigger role.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: OJ Mayo to visit Phoenix*

Chill will most likely have to be amnestied regardless. But yeah, I figured they'd find a way. I think it's close to 30M - about 3-4M shy. But looks like it won't matter because they'll match. 


I think Mayo's been waiting around for us. Doesn't hurt that he and Gordon share the same agent. Probably steering him our way and doesn't seem many alternatives out there now. Maybe get him at half price of EG on 2-3 yr. Agreed. I'd like to see what he can do here with freedom like Beasley.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: OJ Mayo to visit Phoenix*



Dissonance said:


> Chill will most likely have to be amnestied regardless. But yeah, I figured they'd find a way. I think it's close to 30M - about 3-4M shy. But looks like it won't matter because they'll match.
> 
> 
> I think Mayo's been waiting around for us. Doesn't hurt that he and Gordon share the same agent. Probably steering him our way and doesn't seem many alternatives out there now. Maybe get him at half price of EG on 2-3 yr. Agreed. I'd like to see what he can do here with freedom like Beasley.


Ya, surprised the Suns didn't try and facilitate a S&T for Gordon considering all the stuff he said in the media probably rubbed the Hornets the wrong way.

Well I've read that a group of teams have targeted Mayo but never heard anything about any close deals or extensive talks or even visits. Thought I read Pacers, Celtics and even LAL were interested. Granted Celtics and LAL can't offer a real contract but still.

Like Beasley, I'm not totally sold on Mayo. They've both underperformed considering their draft position and hype coming into the league. But Dragic, Mayo and Beasley would be a young and offensively dynamic nucleus. Not sure if it would ever translate into a meaningfully competitive team or not but still it's something different.


Now trade Gortat damn it! I like him but I'm not sold on his position with this team going forward. Seeing as he's pretty much our only trade chip we need to cash in while we can.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: OJ Mayo to visit Phoenix*

Im not sure why the Hornets brass said they will make us wait the whole three days for them to match. Not our fault a player wants out from that mickey mouse operation.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: OJ Mayo to visit Phoenix*

Why not make life harder for your competitor?

I would do that with all my RFA


----------



## Luke

*Re: OJ Mayo to visit Phoenix*

I liked OJ coming into the league. I thought that he would definitely be a better pro than he has shown thus far. Hopefully, if he signs in Phoenix, he'll have the free reign to develop into the guy that I thought he was capable of.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: OJ Mayo to visit Phoenix*



l0st1 said:


> Why not make life harder for your competitor?
> 
> I would do that with all my RFA


See this. This right here is why we never made and trades in sim leagues.:laugh:


----------



## l0st1

*Re: OJ Mayo to visit Phoenix*



chilltown said:


> See this. This right here is why we never made and trades in sim leagues.:laugh:


No it's because you refused to give me a good deal! :gunner:

But really, if a team was trying to take my best player from me(regardless of how that player feels) I'm making it as difficult on them as possible. Why would I match the minute I can when I can wait 3 days and still match while locking their cap space up to stop them from signing someone else.

No point in helping your competitor.


Now with that said...

Hey Demps,

Let's be friends go ahead and do a Sign and Trade for a Lakers first and Warrick. :laugh:


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: OJ Mayo to visit Phoenix*



l0st1 said:


> Ya, surprised the Suns didn't try and facilitate a S&T for Gordon considering all the stuff he said in the media probably rubbed the Hornets the wrong way.
> 
> Well I've read that a group of teams have targeted Mayo but never heard anything about any close deals or extensive talks or even visits. Thought I read Pacers, Celtics and even LAL were interested. Granted Celtics and LAL can't offer a real contract but still.
> 
> Like Beasley, I'm not totally sold on Mayo. They've both underperformed considering their draft position and hype coming into the league. But Dragic, Mayo and Beasley would be a young and offensively dynamic nucleus. Not sure if it would ever translate into a meaningfully competitive team or not but still it's something different.
> 
> 
> Now trade Gortat damn it! I like him but I'm not sold on his position with this team going forward. Seeing as he's pretty much our only trade chip we need to cash in while we can.


Apparently, neither team seemed interested. Babby made a comment about not wanting to give up assets and "take a step back to take one forward." Paraphrasing. I guess they either wanted him or could live without.

Seems like Mayo and his agent may have known something all along. Just recently, he tweeted, new home in PHX? lol. But before that, teams showed some interest but nothing materalized to a meeting or team or $$ fit for what they were looking for. He'll have free reign here too. And thing about it with Mayo is, we get better/same production and possible better fit with Goran at half the price. It also still gives us freedom next yr to still spend or upgrade especially with a move or two with dead weight. I'm not totally sold on them together either yep, but it can could be fun with that kind of explosiveness. It's also exciting to see the team take risks and not every day we see this kind of young talent from former top picks out there - and we know they have talent. Not full out busts. Hey, if it's a disaster, we'll be picking high lol. Fine with me. 

I don't know, seems like we'll hang on to Gortat for now. He may work well with Dragic still. Better option than Lopez. Wish we'd cut ties with him.


----------



## Tooeasy

*Re: OJ Mayo to visit Phoenix*



chilltown said:


> Im not sure why the Hornets brass said they will make us wait the whole three days for them to match. Not our fault a player wants out from that mickey mouse operation.


You sure it didnt have anything to do with the preservation of cap space in order to place a bid on amnestied players that are getting signed today? Pretty lame to throw a shot at a team that is playing completely by the rules and is trying to round out their roster.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: OJ Mayo to visit Phoenix*



Tooeasy said:


> You sure it didnt have anything to do with the preservation of cap space in order to place a bid on amnestied players that are getting signed today? Pretty lame to throw a shot at a team that is playing completely by the rules and is trying to round out their roster.


Could be. But even with New Orleans matching Gordon, they are not at a loss for cap space by any stretch.. So I would doubt it.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: OJ Mayo to visit Phoenix*



chilltown said:


> Im not sure why the Hornets brass said they will make us wait the whole three days for them to match. Not our fault a player wants out from that mickey mouse operation.


They're poised to have a bright future if they continue to play their cards right.


I don't understand why some people don't understand that. Or why they support some spoiled bitch like Gordon pretending he gets to dictate what happens. Hes an RFA. He has say in sweet **** all right now.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: OJ Mayo to visit Phoenix*



Dissonance said:


> Apparently, neither team seemed interested. Babby made a comment about not wanting to give up assets and "take a step back to take one forward." Paraphrasing. I guess they either wanted him or could live without.
> 
> Seems like Mayo and his agent may have known something all along. Just recently, he tweeted, new home in PHX? lol. But before that, teams showed some interest but nothing materalized to a meeting or team or $$ fit for what they were looking for. He'll have free reign here too. And thing about it with Mayo is, we get better/same production and possible better fit with Goran at half the price. It also still gives us freedom next yr to still spend or upgrade especially with a move or two with dead weight. I'm not totally sold on them together either yep, but it can could be fun with that kind of explosiveness. It's also exciting to see the team take risks and not every day we see this kind of young talent from former top picks out there - and we know they have talent. Not full out busts. Hey, if it's a disaster, we'll be picking high lol. Fine with me.
> 
> I don't know, seems like we'll hang on to Gortat for now. He may work well with Dragic still. Better option than Lopez. Wish we'd cut ties with him.


It's something different and at the same time it's the same. Tons of offense limited defense. But either way I love that they are taking risks and trying something. I hope it works out.... a year or two from now. I want a really shitty team this year and try for a top pick.


I read that tweet from mayo too. The more I read the more it seems like Mayo has been waiting on us and only us.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: OJ Mayo to visit Phoenix*

Shit. Now, others come out of woodwork.




> Marc J. Spears ‏@SpearsNBAYahoo
> 
> Free agent G OJ Mayo getting interest from Lakers, Chicago, Phoenix and Dallas and hopes to make decision in next 10 days, source tells Y!


----------



## Luke

*Re: OJ Mayo to visit Phoenix*

He would help all of those teams. Obviously I hope he ends up on the Lakers, but Phoenix would be my next choice. That team would be too much fun to watch next year.


----------



## MemphisX

*Re: OJ Mayo to visit Phoenix*



Dissonance said:


> Shit. Now, others come out of woodwork.



Trying to get Phoenix to make him a big offer. No way he can go to the Lakers or Chicago. Dallas is a maybe.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: OJ Mayo to visit Phoenix*

****er signed with Dallas.


----------



## R-Star

Ouch. You guys have a pretty huge hole left at the 2. 

I just felt he was going to you guys with how perfectly everything else has come together for you.


----------



## Dissonance

Yep. Say hello to Courtney Lee, Michael Redd or Shannon Brown.

uke:


----------



## Luke

I was looking forward to watching Suns' games next year if they could nab Mayo or Gordon. I thought that one of those two, along with Dragic/Beasley/Scola/Gortat would be able to compete for a playoff spot. I'm a lot less optimistic about the future of this franchise now.

Dallas isn't a fun team to watch.


----------



## Luke

Courtney Lee could be okay.


----------



## Dissonance

Luke said:


> Courtney Lee could be okay.


Yeah, he's the one I'd want most but it's picking between a pile of shit almost.


----------



## Wade County

Lee would be OK in that system, and he has good chemistry with Dragic. Not a bad fit at all.


----------



## Maravilla

Lee would be cheap too. Would (hopefully) leave us with lots of room to work with next season. This is where I don't want the team to force anything. They have still had a very good offseason. No need to get ahead of ourselves and do something foolish.


----------



## Dissonance

Ah ****, it gets worse. Big rumor that Brown is getting offered a 4-5 yr deal.


----------



## Wade County

:|

Well, that sucks if true.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Collison...Beaubois
Mayo...Jones
Marion...Carter
Dirk...Brand
Kaman...Wright

That's actually not a bad team. Probably not a title contender, but it's one hell of a lot better than they had a week ago. Well done, Cuban. Well done.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

And guys, Courtney Lee is better than OJ Mayo...


----------



## Maravilla

Damian Necronamous said:


> And guys, Courtney Lee is better than OJ Mayo...


I don't know if I agree with that. Defensively yeah.. But I don't think he is a better offensive option at all. But I do like Lee's game.


As far as the reported Shannon Brown offer.... aaannnd theres the other shoe dropping.


----------



## l0st1

Wtf Mayo. This whole time it seemed like he was waiting on Phoenix and now this shit? Cuban must of opened the wallet.

I like Lee and if we can get him for 3-4M I'd be ok but Mayo would of a been another PERFECT building block. 


oh and **** Shannon Brown. I want no piece of him. Biggest chucker I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Luke

Shannon sucks.


----------



## Dissonance

He signed for 2-yrs/9M with player option. WTF. Not sure what went on.


----------



## Luke

Wait, Mayo signed for 9 mil over two years?

What an idiot.


----------



## TucsonClip

Mayo had a terrible season. Hes playing for a big contract next summer.


----------



## Dissonance

Luke said:


> Wait, Mayo signed for 9 mil over two years?
> 
> What an idiot.



Not confirmed but it's what being floated out there.


I'd have to think, Suns would've offered more if he waited. Not 8M per like originally reported though.


----------



## l0st1

Suns definitely would of offered more. Seemed like we were looking at 7M starting from what I've read? Not sure on the years but I'm guessing 3 with option on 4th?


----------



## Diable

That's pretty much market value for Mayo. He has not performed well enough to earn a bigger contract and he's running low on potential as he'll be 25 at the start of the season. If you don't think he's going to get a lot better, then 9 million over 2 years is more than enough.


----------



## Luke

Mayo would have put up 18 a game on this Phoenix team.


----------



## rocketeer

if he plays well, mayo can be the 2nd option on dallas with the defense focused completely on dirk. then he can opt out and set up a big deal for next year.

definitely some risk involved on his part, but it also makes sense.


----------



## Maravilla

who knows went down. Doesnt look like a good choice by him tho financially.


----------



## TucsonClip

This is the only way hes getting a big deal. I still dont see it happening.


----------



## Dissonance

> DALLAS -- For guard O.J. Mayo, he was not in a "show me the money'' mood during free agency this summer.
> 
> Mayo's business manager, LaPoe Smith, said his client was more interested in getting involved in a winning situtation than trying to break the bank.
> 
> "It wasn't about the money,'' Smith said. "It was about being in the right situation.''
> 
> The right situation for Mayo turned out to be the Dallas Mavericks, who signed him to a two-year contract Thursday for approximately $8.5 million. The second year of the contract -- for about $4.5 million -- is a player's option.
> 
> Smith said Mayo turned down one contract this summer that was worth $11 million. He said he also turned down an offer from the Phoenix Suns that was worth between $9 million-$10 million so he could play for the Mavs.


http://sportsblogs.star-telegram.com/mavs/2012/07/for-mayo-it-wasnt-about-the-money.html


----------



## l0st1

> O.J. Mayo turned down a more lucrative offer from the Suns in order to sign with the Mavericks.
> 
> "You've got to know what the young man wants in his life,'' Mayo's business manager, LaPoe Smith, said. "*He didn't want to go to a team that loses 60 games.*
> "That's not any fun. O.J. deserves better than that.''
> 
> Mayo agreed to a two-year contract for $8.5 million with Dallas, with the second year being a player option.
> 
> "Hopefully with some of the veteran guys they already have and me bringing some new juice to the team, hopefully we can get back to that level,'' Mayo said. "I think we can, because I know the pedigree of Coach Carlisle -- he’s a terrific coach.
> 
> "He’s one of the main reasons I came here. I just have a lot of faith in his ability to get the job done. And then just watching Dirk’s work ethic and Vince and Shawn … it’ll make me a better player, I believe.''
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://basketball.realgm.com/wireta...ess_Money_To_Play_For_Mavericks#ixzz21CgPy714


Really? 60 games? I mean I'm not saying we are great or even playoff bound but I think 20-62 isn't exactly an accurate prediction either.

I mean I can understand wanting to go to a 'contender' for less money but I wouldn't put Dallas in that bracket. But hey if you're more interested in winning than money then more power to ya. You are a rare professional athlete.


----------



## Dissonance

Exactly. Not losing 60.

Taking less money is just as dumb his reasoning. . He won't see that next yr. Guranteed. And Mavs aren't a contender either. 


Mayo can still suck my balls.


----------



## Maravilla

**** this whole thread and situation.

Mayo is playing excellent ball for a Dallas team with no Dirk and the main option that defenses have to focus on. That is all.


----------

